# I need your help



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Folks, your help is needed.

When I developed the postings on Ash, Mahogany and Lyptus the expectation (maybe hope) was that you would respond with information or stories about your experience with each wood and post pictures of your projects. This discussion would provide a valuable reference of real experience, and hopefully encouragement, for others who might want to try that wood. 

So far the results are poor. Each wood has less activity than the previous one. This is not a good trend. Only two projects have been posted. It appears I missed the mark on what you would find as valuable and interesting information. So now the questions:

Did you like the format of these wood posts?
Would you like to see more?
What other information would be helpful?
How can we make this forum more useful to you?

Please post your thoughts. They do not need to be artful compositions—just tell me what you think or would like to see. Thanks.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I for one have not worked with any of these species, but I find the threads very interesting and informative. So from my perspective please keep posting info about different species. Someday I may even be able to try some of these species. What do you know aabout the transgenic plants that produce less lignan, more cellulose and grow faster?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ditto with what Ton has said. I would like to one day work with different species other than oak, maple, walnut, popular and pine. It is that I am so new I've not tried other species. I am not sure what kind of projects to use them in. The article you wrote on Mahogany being the exception. I sure hope you keep the posts coming because it is information I would like to have.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Keith,

I am quite new to the forum (about a month or so) but typically come to routerforums.com a couple of times a day to learn. I just stumbled upon this subject when I saw your request for help. After reading your latest post Iwent to your first and started up the list. I'm a neophyte to woodworking so I don't have a lot to show but I'm finding your posts (and website) incredibly helpful.

I only made it through about a half-dozen topics tonight because I was heading off to bed when I found it. Nevertheless I've been here for well over an hour and have just scratched the surface on what you are providing. 

I've got to head off for the night but will be back here soon, tomorrow evening at the latest. 

As to you not getting as much response as you'd hoped I suspect its due to the lack of publicity. People do not know how much they can learn here!

Just my $0.02...

Jim


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I certainly agree with Tom.
I've only worked with oak so far and am wanting to expand my possibilities so the knowledge from this forum is my best guide and I look forward to seeing more educational type postings from you.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Keep at it Keith. Somebody once opined that it took seven presentations before one person (who saw all seven) would react. But, you already knew that, didn't you?
I really enjoyed your last blurb about Lyptus. 
Maybe you could work a mail order deal for forum members on each wood you highlight. I'll bet THAT would create some more interest!
Not all of us have the pleasure of living close to your stores. Maybe a blurb about your store in PHX would also create some interest. I know that my trips to the valley most always include a stop at the Black Canyon store.
Gene in Snowflake


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I appreciate your posts very much as I know so little about wood to begin with. It does inspire me to try woods other then just what the Big Box stores carry. I have found a couple of local exotic wood suppliers and even have a few pieces of zebra wood, spalted maple, blood wood etc to try some projects with. Even some "mystery" wood that I am still trying to identify. 
I liked your "package deal" that you put together in another post and I would have ordered it but the timing is bad as we have been locked out of work at the moment. When things get back to "normal" I would happily take advantage of these things. 
Your posts are great and get stored for future reference. Please keep posting!


----------

